# MIMB Bow/Gun Hunters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

How many bow hunters we got in the house? I love it!! I been bow hunting since i was 16. But i been shooting them since i was a kid. My uncle give me my first bow as a hand me down. I don't remember how old i was but i do remember the draw length being about twice what i needed lol. It was a old Bear whitetail II compound. Had about 35% let off,was heavy,loud and slow but i thought it was the best around at the time. Actually took my first deer with a bow at 17. It was nice small doe and i was using a Golden Eagle wheel bow i got at Wally world for $100 brand new. Over the next several years i owned many different bows and took a few animals as well. Now i'm shooting a Bowtech Patriot that i bought new in 02/03.Paid about $700 for it back then. Its been a great piece of archery equipment and at todays bow prices  i have had not seen the need to get another. 

Mississippi archery season opens Oct 1, i been getting all my stuff gathered up so I'll be ready to go. I been doing some shooting the past month or so making sure me and my equipment are ready to go.


I spent most of the morning fletching up a small bunch of arrows. I had the custom wraps made just to give them a little "one of a kind" touch. Plus i like wraps because its easer to clean the shafts for re fletching in the future. I'm using PSE Radial X Weave 300 shafts with Fusion 3" fletchings on a right helical.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bow hunting? whats that?

You get my stand hung yet?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i shoot a mathews dxt only had it for two years never had the time when i was younger and it was so much easier to drop them where they stood no matter how far away have yet to get one with the bow this will be my second season on oct 2 in pa by the way i love shooting and i loved the hunt last year


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Bow hunting? whats that?
> 
> You get my stand hung yet?


 
Why heck naw. All i herd was ..."call me man when you get ready"...so i did and you was like..."Umm cant go cause i'm a little girly man and i'm in Indiana"....LOL



Seriously though i might have found you a ok spot.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

03maxpower said:


> i shoot a mathews dxt only had it for two years never had the time when i was younger and it was so much easier to drop them where they stood no matter how far away have yet to get one with the bow this will be my second season on oct 2 in pa by the way i love shooting and i loved the hunt last year


Stick with it 03maxpower. I hear you about the gun hunting. I love to do that as well. But there nothing like the feeling of getting one with in 20/30 yards and getting the shoot of with your bow.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I bow hunted several years ago in Louisiana. I've shot AT three but only drew blood on one. When I retrieved the arrow I saw a small amount of blood on one blade. I followed the blood trail for about three hours, One drop about the sized of a pencil eraser, 10 steps away one more drop, ten more steps another drop. it was early bow season in La so it was hot, humid, skeeters and horseflies everywhere, crawling on hands and knees through the thickest brush on the property searching for that elusive blood spot I knew was about 10 steps away from the last. It got dark, I was disgusted and gave up. Haven't been since.

It's one thing to consistently hit a tennis ball sized target at 30 yards on the ground but quite another to do it 15-20 feet in a climbing stand.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet fletchings metal man .. i had a mathews classic xt for a while loved to shoot it .. never really had a chance to go bow hunting .. was always chasing ducks and couldn't really pull myself away from that to go deer hun ting .. now i work all the time and don't get to hunt either .. makes me sick tooo .. but the family gotta eat just wished it was deeer meat ..lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work on the arrows!!

Our season opened 1st weekend in Sept.

I shoot a PSE Carrera, with Orion Cam, Muzzy ZE drop away, custom String by Buzzard roost archery. Like posted before, I have soooo much in this Bow, and with todays prices, I'll likely never own another one.

I also have a Ben Pearson Longbow I tinker with.

I have been out a few times so far, seen a few does, still really thick in the woods, and a touch warm for me.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Arrows look great, I'm in the market for a PSE Omen. anyone shoot one?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Roboquad,I never shot the PSE Omen, but I've had a few PSE bows in the past and shot a bunch more. PSE makes a nice product.


650Brute,what are you waiting one?? Pop one of them doe and get to making some deer sausage !!! :bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm practicing with my PSE Firestorm X right now for opening season here in Florida! Believe it or not...we have a buck or 2 roaming the countryside! Actually, I take greater satisfaction bagging wild hogs.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Wild hogs are hit and miss in Mississippi. There are places slap covered up with them, then there are places you could hunt from now till next year and not see one. Unfortunately were i'm bow hunting is one of the latter. Got plenty of deer but no hogs. I do some gun hunting were hogs have been seen though. And if i see one i will lay it down!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

better be glad you dont metal man .. talkin about messing up a hunt they will do it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Rack High. There is a place I ride on the coast by the Sebastian Inlet . I actually had a deer jump through the trail and almost wipe me out ( TOO CLOSE ). Surprised to see white tail deer that size here. I grew up in NY mountains. Lots of hogs, but no one to hunt with. Area is gated off and neighbors call the cops if guns are fired so the deer can get big without worry. PSE is next for me if the Bruit doesn't get all my money. Rebuilt the engine this year, now the carbs & 4WD.. seems like everything is going at once.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Rack High. There is a place I ride on the coast by the Sebastian Inlet . I actually had a deer jump through the trail and almost wipe me out ( TOO CLOSE ). Surprised to see white tail deer that size here. I grew up in NY mountains. Lots of hogs, but no one to hunt with. Area is gated off and neighbors call the cops if guns are fired so the deer can get big without worry. PSE is next for me if the Bruit doesn't get all my money. Rebuilt the engine this year, now the carbs & 4WD.. seems like everything is going at once.


Robo, I do a lot of riding at a place just east of Zephyrhills called Rancho. It has plenty of deer, hogs (and gators) at various times. I almost smacked a 50-60# hog on a nite ride there in March! Speaking of deer (of which I was speaking sarcastically about Florida numbers) we have some of the biggest racked bucks right here in Green Swamp. They are a Minnesota strain that was imported by an avid hunter back in the late 40's if I remember correctly. Hope you have better luck with the Brute.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You guys using expendables or fixed blade heads? For years i used fixed blades ( Muzzys,Thunderheads and Magnus Stingers) But for the past few years i been using expendables with good results.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> You guys using expendables or fixed blade heads? For years i used fixed blades ( Muzzys,Thunderheads and Magnus Stingers) But for the past few years i been using expendables with good results.


what expandables you using .. i used rage never got to use them on anything but my friends have , you dont have to worry about a blood trail with those things


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've used many different ones. But this year i picked up a pack of Swhackers at a dirt cheap price so i'm gonna give them a try. I also have some Crimson X Systems to use as well. Both are a new head for me this year so i want to get a chance to use each. I like to try new things.

I have not tried the Rage yet but i do know they cut a heck of a hole. My biggest grip about the Rage is the price!! I cant bring myself to give that kinda money for them. If the price was better i'd try them in a heart beat.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea they are higher than a giraffee's butt .. i've heard good things about those shwacker brand too ..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, Soon! There will be backstrap. Goin again Weds and Thurs morning.

Woods are still really thick here, Hunting a new place, haven't got all my sets hung exactly where I want them. It's a game of chess at this point. I'll have them all fine tuned by Mid OCT, ready for the Chase phase!!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> I
> 
> It's one thing to consistently hit a tennis ball sized target at 30 yards on the ground but quite another to do it 15-20 feet in a climbing stand.



Amen! I practice from a perch some, That helps alot. I have been amazed at how infrequent a blood trail can be, yet to find the Deer later.

In archery, its not just blood, but the type you see that tells alot. Tells ya how soon to take up trail. where the hit was, etc. 

I could rattle on for days. So, don't give up, if you have any questions, Just ask.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

walker said:


> what expandables you using .. i used rage never got to use them on anything but my friends have , you dont have to worry about a blood trail with those things


My bow prefers fixed so I shoot NAP Hellrazors. Most Florida archers that shoot fixed prefer the G5 Montec. I just like being a little different than mainstream.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

been bow hunting for bout 5 yrs still haven't killed one but some day...

been wanting to go but to hot in the afternoons and been working weekends so haven't been out 


got a Hoyt but not what model its older but does the trick


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My bow shoots Muzzy fixed 75's like a dream!

Keep @ it wildky


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah keep after it wildky. It will all come together for ya.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

That reminds me I still have to go drop some $ on a pack of expandables...maybe that'll improve my group a bit over the Muzzy 100's.

Holler at me MM and we'll get up and sling a few arrows...I'm off Thursday!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm hunten Friday fool....at least i plan on it 

I got another stand (climber) hung on a tree the other day. You can hunt it one day with me if you want.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bowhunting??? What else is there to do during the fall in Iowa but chase deer!!! Our season opens this Friday the 1st, you can bet Ill have my butt parked in a tree. Got a few good ones on trail cam and on the digiscope but Im sure Ive got some monsters still waiting to show themselves


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Iowa, I'm jealous...... Land of the Giants


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You guy dont forget to post up pics if you connect with one. Doe or buck,don't matter .Post them up.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Season started last week and have not even got the bow out of the case. 

Ball, kids, Nascar race, beer, etc..... might miss the entire season!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been shooting since I was 5. During college I took a few years off to concentrate on my studies and got back in it about 4 years ago. Started off shooting a recurve and then stepped up to a a few different compound PSEs. My current bow (past 2 years) is a Mathews Drenalin. I love PSE but ran across a killer deal on the solocam so I had to jump ship to Mathews. Just within the past year I switched over to carbon arrows, I had too much money wrapped up in aluminum. Finally bit the bullet and made the swap. I've used nothing but thunderhead 125s, now TH 100 for my carbon. 

Season here in south Texas doesn't start for a few more weeks and I have yet to even set sight on my bow since I put it up last season. We'll see how many of those carbons I could lose. Haha Good luck too all of you.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm shooting a 09 Diamond Marquis with a Sure-Loc LW2. Can't wait to get home next weekend and get in the woods!


----------



## BUCKSNDUCKS750 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ill be in the stand Friday morning got alot of nice pics and i shoot a Bow tech


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Beachcruiser you will not regret swapping to the carbons. I did the same thing many years back. I had a ton of aluminum arrows,not to mention i had all the equipment to cut and fletch them as well. I had to start all over when i switched to the carbon arrows but IMO its been worth it. There so much more durable then the aluminum arrows that in time they will pay for them selves.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Season started last week and have not even got the bow out of the case.
> 
> Ball, kids, Nascar race, beer, etc..... might miss the entire season!!!


 
KMKjr...:nutkick: get you butt off the couch and go do some hunting man!! Bring home some backstraps


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

BUCKSNDUCKS750 said:


> Ill be in the stand Friday morning got alot of nice pics and i shoot a Bow tech


I'll be in the stand Friday morning as well. If you got some pics post them up.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck to everyone in their pursuits.

Gonna hunt Sunday AM, and hang a few more sets Sunday afternoon.

Things heat up good Mid to late October round here!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Good luck to everyone in their pursuits.
> 
> Gonna hunt Sunday AM, and hang a few more sets Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Things heat up good Mid to late October round here!!


You can hunt on Sunday?

That would be sweet!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You cant hunt on Sunday?:thinking:

What kinda chitty laws yall got up there?:greddy2:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea forgot no hunting on sunday in canada but you can fish ..lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> You cant hunt on Sunday?:thinking:
> 
> What kinda chitty laws yall got up there?:greddy2:


Something about someting they call church......i guess?

We only got Sunday shopping withing the last few years....lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Something about someting they call church......i guess?
> 
> We only got Sunday shopping withing the last few years....lol


 
I'd be an outlaw if the law said i could not hunt on Sundays :saevilw:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Got two doe this morning.I know thats illegal .....:sorry: Heres how it happened. I was sitting in my stand before daylight this morning raring and ready to go. I had a good feeling after this rain the deer would be out in force. At exactly 7:13 i heard a what sounded like and elephant running trough the woods coming straight o me. It was a lone doe with her ears pinned back and hauling the mail. She had a coyote about 10 yards behind her!!! He was a big joker too. Not 2 minutes later i see two more coyotes coming up the same trail but this time there walking at a fast pace trailing the deer and other coyote that had just come through. I tried to get a shot at one of them but its so darn thick all i had is a small window to shoot through if anything was to come down that trail and they had already past my opening. So i watched as they waled on by. About 5 minutes later i see the 4th and final coyote of the day. He two was on the same trail but managed to get by with out me taking a shot on him. So i'm setting there thinking Heck i can hang up seeing a deer coming down that trail today....but i was wrong. At 7:56 i seen tree doe walking the same trail. The one in the front was a nice young doe but grown all the same. The next in line was a older slightly bigger doe but she had a fawn with her so i settled my pin on the lead doe and touched off the release. And to my amazmnet...looked like i missed. I felt good about the shot when i took it but i could have sworn i seen the lighted nock of the arrow go under the deers belly. So i'm setting there kicking myself in the butt wondering what went wrong. I can clearly see my Tracer nock flashing so i take out my binos and try to see if i can see blood but the arrow is stuck in the ground at an angle were the fletchings were cover with leaves. I cant see anything. At this point i'm torn between coming out of the tree and taking a closer look or faced with the possibility of waiting it out and possible getting another try at a deer so i chose the later. I hang tight in my tree occasionally looking for blood hair ...something,anthing to give me reason to think i hit the first one. Thats when i hear something behind me. I turn to see a nice young doe standing about 20 yards broadsided to me. I quickly turn a fire. Bingo!! I see the arrow find its mark this time. It went in good and came out in the flank on the opposite side. I wait about 20 minutes and come down the tree and walk straight over to the first shoot i made and its obvious i dint miss after all. A very short blood trail later i find my doe about 50 yards from were i shot her. It was a perfect double lung hit. Still don't know why it looked as if i had missed from the tree.I think what happened is when i hit her she jumped straight up. I could see the lighted nock already sticking in the ground on the other side of her making it look like it was low. Once i found both i have to say i was happy. Niether deer went more then 50 to 60 yards from the shot. Both had great blood trails.
Either way i broke the rules today even though it was not intentional and took two doe but whats done is done and ain't no since crying about it now. I lost all my deer meat this summer when my freezer went out on my so this will go a long way toward filling it back up :smile:

In the field with a smile.My wife will be happy. I told her i was not gonna shave till i killed a deer....lol.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If the one you have your hand on is the one you thought you'd missed I can understand, It presented a MUCH smaller target. :nutkick:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ lol!! Dang bruin!

Nice kills!! Cant wait to get home and do the same...except with my ruger .260!! Missing my deer hunting for real!!! Not gonna have much time left when i get home either!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I got busy today and haven't had a chance to text ya back!

Glad you found both deer!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ lol!! Dang bruin!


He knows I'm just messin. I can't really say much cause I haven't even gone hunting this year. I guess you could says he's killed 1 1/2 more deer than I have. :nutkick::nutkick:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL actually it was the other one that i thought i missed. I was rather proud i hit the small one. It takes a good shot to pull that off hahaha.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Took awhile but i got them both de boned,ground and sliced up and in the freezer.After you pull the trigger is when the work begins.
Heres another pic


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

*bow hunters*

Hey fella's fresh on mimb forum.Iive hunted for years, mostly gun hunting. I purchased a Mathews Solocam used over a year ago and like it more than rifle hunts. Im going up this december to NE Tennessee. gonna do some bow and rifle huntin. :haha:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck this season cammobruteforce750. Have you killed one with your bow yet?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Great shooting, Metal!! Still looking for my first of this season. Tracking a huge buck near the Withlacoochie river..2 big scrapes and tons of rubs 36" off the ground. Hope I get 'em before someone else...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hunt him smart Rack High and you might just close the deal. Them big bucks are some peculiar creatures that are some kind of hard to catch slipping up!

No buck sign around these parts right now. There still in bachelor groups right now but it won't be long till they start spitting up.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Metal man is that swacker I see you using? If you were using a rage it wouldn't have even made it 50 yards Haha


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah those are Swhackers. I was gonna try the rage 2 blade this year but those suckers cost about $40. I found a guy selling these Swhackers new in the pack for $20 so i had to give them a try.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

got my first bow kill last friday it was a little doe so i didnt get any pics but im happy anyway and the blood runners are an awesome broad head there was no bending over to find a blood trail and i think i could have put my fist in the exit wound


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

03maxpower said:


> got my first bow kill last friday it was a little doe so i didnt get any pics but im happy anyway and the blood runners are an awesome broad head there was no bending over to find a blood trail and i think i could have put my fist in the exit wound


 

Don't' forget the camera next time 03maxpower :buttkick:

Congrats on your first backstraps of the year!!:bigok:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks metal but i didnt want any pics it was too small it was smaller than your little one but still exciting


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> yea forgot no hunting on sunday in canada but you can fish ..lol


 No hunting on sunday here in pa also. Stupid law.........


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

So whats the update guys...anyone getting anything since the last post? I've sat 3 sessions with my bow but haven't seen anything to even sling and arrow at. Dang full moon has the animals hibranating during the hunts.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Gun season now here in MS. Me and my son have both added a few more doe to the freezer with our guns. I ain't seen a good buck to shoot at yet but i did see 9 doe Saturday. 

I love to bow hunt but its hard for me to hunt with my bow during gun season.


----------



## tdd005 (May 30, 2010)

killed a 9pt last wed it was my first buck with my bow


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright MetalMan...where's the pic of the 8pt you got this morning?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey its my Birthday!!

The pics make him look a little better then he is but still a nice young buck for were i hunt. Gonna do a skull mount on this one.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

real nice!!!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been out a few times....i missed 2 different 8 pointers, useing someone else's xbow....I've been bow hunting for 35 years and i can't think of a season ,i missed 3 shots in a season....but i'm still having a greattime....I had to picture my rig...guys are always asking how to,i carry the xbow...here it is...Muddie49


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you get to use the cross bow during PA archery season? We cant use them during archery season in MS.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yes we can metal i think it was last year they made it legal


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Gun season now here in MS. Me and my son have both added a few more doe to the freezer with our guns. I ain't seen a good buck to shoot at yet but i did see 9 doe Saturday.
> 
> I love to bow hunt but its hard for me to hunt with my bow during gun season.


I too love bow season Metal but it came and went uneventful for me this year...enter gun season and I'm still stalking that big buck I've been talking about for a while now. Sunday morning, in my tree stand 9:35A.M. in strolls young curious George to check out big boy's scrapes and rubs...pees on 2 and then gives me a broadside at 95 yards...7MM-08...Hornady custom 139gr. SST....if it's brown, it's down.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on the buck Rack High. Looks like a nice young 6pt from the pic. 

I understand the "Brown Down"...lol I'm the same way till the freezer is full. Once i have plenty to eat i get kinda picky about what i shoot. I try to get my meat early in the season since the rut in MS (where i live) does not even start up till the last week of Dec/first week of Jan. Thats the time to be in the woods looking for ole bigun to slip up.

I noticed you shooting Hornady's as well. IMO good choice.Thats all i use in my deer rifle. In my 7mm Mag i'm using the 154g Interbonds.They look just like the SST's only there bonded. They drop deer like you cut off the power switch. I mean "Dead Right There!!"


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Congrats on the buck Rack High. Looks like a nice young 6pt from the pic.
> 
> I understand the "Brown Down"...lol I'm the same way till the freezer is full. Once i have plenty to eat i get kinda picky about what i shoot. I try to get my meat early in the season since the rut in MS (where i live) does not even start up till the last week of Dec/first week of Jan. Thats the time to be in the woods looking for ole bigun to slip up.
> 
> I noticed you shooting Hornady's as well. IMO good choice.Thats all i use in my deer rifle. In my 7mm Mag i'm using the 154g Interbonds.They look just like the SST's only there bonded. They drop deer like you cut off the power switch. I mean "Dead Right There!!"


Thanks Metal Man...our rut starts about the same time as yours...stupid season will be coming. I've been a fan of Steve Hornady for over 10 years now. I shoot light magum SST's in my .280 (7MM mag speeds and not too much kick over standard rounds) and they are tack drivers. When I bought the 7MM-08, I didn' hesitate to break it in with the Hornady customs and they're tack drivers too. What a wound channel these SST's create. It's a true DOA round. I'm too old to chase wounded deer around the countryside and Hornady makes sure I don't have to. LOL


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Went today and saw 2 does. I argued with myself back and forth weather to drop one or not since I haven't killed one this season...needless to say they both walked...I'd just better not see um again lol.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dang bro...you should have popped one of them doe. Don't you know we got to many....you gotta do your part to thin the heard mayn...lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aww yeah!

I try my best...I just wasn't sure I wanted to skin it today .

Then after they walked away I started thinkin' about that fresh jerky or stew....dang it!

Saw them at 11:15a.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

*hunters????*

naw not here








































































































































Well heres a few pics from the last couple years to give everyone there hunting fix for awhile..... 3 more months and itll all start again for us Iowa guys ;-)


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW good shootn tex


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Iowa has some monster bucks!


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Agreed ^. I want to go hunt Iowa. This was christmas morning 2010, I was home on leave and I deciding to be lazy and sleep in that morning. Then i was woke up to my cell phone ringing. My dad had gone that morning and told me to load up the brute and come retrieve his buck he just shot. I replied "Whatever, I dont believe you and im gonna go back to sleep." Well he was not lying and he just so happened to drive his gas saver car that morning so I had to go help my ole man out. So heres some pics of his decent 10pt. Not the best pics, had to include the brute! Just wanted to share this story. Thomas County, Ga. The last pic is just to show how i managed to haul both my quad and the deer back to the house. LMAO. ******* Enginuity!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice! Done that one before myself


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats a one h*ll of a wall hanger. I would love to have something that big! Ill have to hunt somewhere else other than GA if i want that dream to come true.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats a nice buck! my life ambition is to kill a symmetrical droptine buck... they look so BA to me.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys! It's a once in a lifetime for me...

Those drop tine bucks do look amazing, I've actually seen one.. Long story, but I wasn't ready... Lol


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

i spend alot of time bow hunting and gun hunting. I love it , our bow season is fast approaching sept. 15 is the opener. hopefully that brute will be doing some dragging soon.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Last years bow kill









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

2010 bow kill









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My 6 yr old sons first deer he is hooked now!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!!


----------

